# Charger, 300, Magnum Spindles To Fit 26s NO RUB



## RanTheMan

If anyone is interested I have a guy that can mod your spindles to fit 26s with the 275/25/26 tire. The pic here is unpainted to give you a better look at the modification, but the ones that ship WILL be painted to match the rest of the suspension. The suspension still rides like stock and there is no need to lift. I ordered a set in early April from the OTHER person offering these spindles and the only thing Ive gotten so far are a ton of excuses. So be careful. PM me if you are interested or have questions. Thanks


----------



## hearse

that looks ghetto as fuck :thumbsdown:


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 14 2008, 10:40 PM~11089823
> *that looks ghetto as fuck :thumbsdown:
> *


What you drivin?


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

yeah and the 1500 price tag shit i pmd him by the way hes nuts


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

''$1500+shipping if I get the spindle for you, $1000+shipping if you send me yours.
P.S. The guy making them is on of hotrod mags top 40 builders!'' he could be the number 1 builder and i still aint paying that much lol


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 10:45 PM~11089909
> *yeah and the 1500 price tag shit i pmd him by the way hes nuts
> *


 Do your homework. Then talk! Have fun tryin to get someone to them for ya. Or just stick with the 2 million other people that have 22s and 24s. LAMES


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

come my way and ill serve ur ass up on 22s. i lay the fuck out homie . i dont sit 3 feet up .. low is the key? by the way i do them also and i dont charge no were near 1500 .. like i also told you i tig weld them with the proper material. not just mig'd


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 10:47 PM~11089950
> *''$1500+shipping if I get the spindle for you, $1000+shipping if you send me yours.
> P.S. The guy making them is on of hotrod mags top 40 builders!'' he could be the number 1 builder and i still cant afford that much, I suck!
> *


 I didnt know the hate was so thick here. Go order from the other guy makin them, see what you get.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

i make them .. i could afford the same car you have and with more mods ..how about that ..


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

gtfo outta here . go hit up a donk forum


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 10:50 PM~11089998
> *come my way and ill serve ur ass up on 22s. i lay the fuck out homie . i dont sit 3 feet up .. low is the key? by the way i do them also and i dont charge no were near 1500 .. like i also told you i tig weld them with the proper material. not just mig'd
> *


22s are kid shit lil homie, KID SHIT.


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 10:53 PM~11090039
> *i make them .. i could afford the same car you have and with more mods ..how about that ..
> *


Where the pics/cars at then? who you sellin them to?


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 14 2008, 08:53 PM~11090054
> *22s are kid shit lil homie, KID SHIT.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 10:53 PM~11090039
> *i make them .. i could afford the same car you have and with more mods ..how about that ..
> *


Do you even have a HEMI? If not WOW!


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

hemi for sure bitch ass .. had air i took it off now on juiced


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

your free to gtfo now.. donk forum is calling you


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 10:58 PM~11090126
> *hemi for sure bitch ass .. had air to the air off now on juiced
> *


You one of those tough internet ****? Bitch ass? You must be tough!


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 10:58 PM~11090134
> *your free to gtfo  now.. donk forum is calling you
> *


Naw that was your bitch calling me player.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

were you at playa


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

cant hear you


----------



## Scarface

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 12:03 AM~11090210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were you at playa
> *


nice homie! fuk wat a hater gotta say!! 22s or not still nicer than on 6s


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 11:03 PM~11090210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were you at playa
> *


That shit dont impress me! I just started this charger last thursday, how long you workin on yours? Dont think thats all I got is that Charger, please I got plenty. Your a hater and you still aint showed me pics of no spindles or chargers YOU put on 6s. So keep tryin to pump your weak little charger. WHY DID ONLY GET MAD WHEN I TOLD YOU THE PRICE?


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jul 14 2008, 09:07 PM~11090284
> *nice homie! fuk wat a hater gotta say!! 22s or not still nicer than on 6s
> *


thanks homie .. clean linc by the way you got a bigger pic of it . i might be getting one soon


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 12:44 AM~11089881
> *What you drivin?
> *


a dropped hearse better then ur fuckin me 2 car :uh:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 14 2008, 09:09 PM~11090307
> *That shit dont impress me! I just started this charger last thursday, how long you workin on yours? Dont think thats all I got is that Charger, please I got plenty. Your a hater and you still aint showed me pics of no spindles or chargers YOU put on 6s. So keep tryin to pump your weak little charger. WHY DID ONLY GET MAD WHEN I TOLD YOU THE PRICE?
> *


i re done my charger about 4 times in one year , how about that. wow you just got rims and ur all bad ass now. i didnt get mad about the price , its just funny with all these people trying to get rich . of some thing so simple and easy


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 14 2008, 09:11 PM~11090334
> *a dropped hearse better then ur fuckin me 2 car  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 11:04 PM~11090221
> *cant hear you
> *


 Cant type like you internet ****. Wheres the spindles ***? If 6s are so dumb why you make the spindles ***?


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

ill rather roll a layd out hearse than a fuking donked out anything


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

i dont have pics but homies dont live to far to call them up to roll by to take pics. there bagged up on 6s ur just stock,


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 01:12 AM~11090358
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


   lol


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 11:11 PM~11090340
> *i re done my charger about 4 times in one year , how about that. wow you just got rims and ur all bad ass now. i didnt get mad about the price , its just funny with all these people trying to get rich . of some thing so simple and easy
> *


JUST GOT THESE RIMS ***! IM 30 yrs old Ive had more cars and rims and beats and juice and paint than I can remember, all with shit done to em ***. You really just talkin stupid ***.


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 01:12 AM~11090367
> *ill rather roll a layd out hearse than a fuking donked out anything
> *


hey fucker i didnt say i didnt like the charger :angry:


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 14 2008, 11:16 PM~11090414
> *hey fucker i didnt say i didnt like the charger :angry:
> *


Yeah *** thinks yours is gay too ***.


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 01:16 AM~11090407
> *JUST GOT THESE RIMS ***! IM 30 yrs old Ive had more cars and rims and beats and juice and paint than I can remember, all with shit done to em ***. You really just talkin stupid ***.
> *


well fuck i just turned 23 and ive had 7 cars that all had knock, been dropped or pulled 3 wanna fuckin cookie :cheesy:


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 01:18 AM~11090434
> *Yeah *** thinks yours is gay too ***.
> *


i dont throw on tall rims to make up for short cock size :0


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 14 2008, 09:16 PM~11090414
> *hey fucker i didnt say i didnt like the charger :angry:
> *


i didnt say you dislike them lol im telling mr 30 year old over here, how sad im 23 with more cars than him prob. and more skills than his ass. and a bad ass 69 camaro he coulnt afford


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 14 2008, 11:18 PM~11090436
> *well fuck i just turned 23 and ive had 7 cars that all had knock, been dropped or pulled 3 wanna fuckin cookie :cheesy:
> *


You shouldnt have said that. Only 7 cars and your 23, way lamer than I expected. By 23 I lost count a long time ago ***.


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 01:20 AM~11090464
> *You shouldnt have said that. Only 7 cars and your 23, way lamer than I expected. By 23 I lost count a long time ago ***.
> *


cuz u roll dime a piece throw away buckets homeboy


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 14 2008, 11:19 PM~11090445
> *i dont throw on tall rims to make up for short cock size :0
> *


**** for sure! COCK SIZE? Ask the strippers I smash


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 01:21 AM~11090489
> ***** for sure! COCK SIZE? Ask the strippers I smash
> *


strippers aint shit but hookers on poles. sad u pay for sex :yessad:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 14 2008, 09:22 PM~11090501
> *strippers aint shit but hookers on poles. sad u pay for sex  :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 11:19 PM~11090451
> *i didnt say you dislike them lol im telling mr 30 year old over here, how sad im 23 with more cars than him prob. and more skills than his ass. and a bad ass 69 camaro he coulnt afford
> *


All this talk show me sumthin ***. What you know about my skill ***? PROBABLY more cars right ***? Cause really I could lie you could lie, right ***? Fuck cars how about real estate or land or buisnesses ***? This shit is pointless ***, Im secure *** how bout you.


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 14 2008, 11:22 PM~11090501
> *strippers aint shit but hookers on poles. sad u pay for sex  :yessad:
> *


 I paid for one dance when I turned 18 and never again ***. Dont even need to holler at the bitches, they holler at me ****. Can tell by the hate you dont know bout that ****.


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 11:13 PM~11090380
> *i dont have pics but homies dont live to far to call them up to roll by to take pics.  there bagged up on 6s ur just stock,
> *


 Sure ***. More talk.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

lol think what you wanna think..no need to prove shit to your lonely ass paying for sex mudafuka lol ahahah ..but if u think im all talk thats fine. those who know me will tell you . end of convo bitch made nig#$


----------



## hearse

he likes talking about **** :scrutinize: someone is hiding something about themselves


----------



## kingoflacz

ive talked with a few spindle dudes & they said its cast iron thats why they cost so much, still crazy i like to be low, & big wheels tuckd just want to up grade my charger & somthing differnt..wouldnt mind bagin wit dub 6s, wonder if the awd charger that sits higher than the stock (if people noticed) would work for 26s man..who could make me some for a deal thats worth it ??


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

cast steel.. its rare when u see a car with cast iron parts. even the rear ends are cast steel not to be confused with cast iron


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 10:49 PM~11090795
> *cast steel.. its rare when u see a car with cast iron parts. even the rear  ends are cast steel not to be confused with cast iron
> *


thats crazy!!! wow! didnt know that! thnxz for the info......... so it shouldnt be to hard to weld since its steel?? correct. & hey you can extend it as well for a way better price or if i bag it will i have that problem with 26s? & the dub show they did a charger on 28s its on this site............. to big no turning i bet , the wheel wells are filled like mad!


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

parts such as calipers maybe cast iron. but as far as spindles mostly all new stuff is cast steel


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 10:53 PM~11090845
> *parts such as calipers maybe cast iron. but as far as spindles mostly all new stuff is cast steel
> *


ya joins laid homie! looks nice with the color combo


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

theres a few lx platforms on 28s now .. yeah just gotta pre heat the metal and let it cool down slow use proper filler


----------



## kingoflacz

whats the lx the front wheel drive newer mopar?? im new to all this im a caddy dude in a charger lol


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

lx is charger,300,magnum


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

http://www.lxforums.com/board/showthread.php?t=120566 check that out


----------



## hearse

once heard a quote and now i shall recite it

"big rims are like masturbating in public, just because you can doesn't mean you should"


----------



## Scarface

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 12:09 AM~11090314
> *thanks homie .. clean linc by the way you got  a bigger pic of it . i might be getting one soon
> *


here pics out 4 months ago.. In the shop re-doing EVERYTHIN.. hopefully out in 2 months..Enjoy



















































took the lambo doors off.. bak to normal doors, goin 4s wit skinnys, new paint, and a lil suprised thats never been done on a bubble town car b4


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

clean linc.. i like those ...........


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 14 2008, 10:10 PM~11091031
> *once heard a quote and now i shall recite it
> 
> "big rims are like masturbating in public, just because you can doesn't mean you should"
> *


----------



## Scarface

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 01:19 AM~11091110
> *clean linc.. i like those ...........
> *


thanks.. cant wait till its done and out on the street!


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 11:33 PM~11090610
> *lol think what you wanna think..no need to prove shit to your lonely ass paying for sex mudafuka lol ahahah ..but if u think im all talk thats fine. those who know me will tell you . end of convo bitch made nig#$
> *


Lonely? Never I got a wife, two kids, two dogs, two cats, a mom on ssi, and a dad with no retirement plan to take care of lil homie, keep playin with cars and talkin shit ***, you ARE skilled in that. I pay more bills a year than you make both you and the *** with no legs to stand on(7 cars at 23) Im done with you ***. You must be from the VALLEY!


----------



## maddogg20/20

26's/large wheels are gayer than the insane clown posse.
sincerely, -Md20/20


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

nope, down by the beach lol ya duermete pinche paisa vete a suenar con tus 26s


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 12:57 AM~11091362
> *nope, down by the beach lol ya duermete pinche paisa vete a suenar con tus 26s
> *


Cant say ***** though huh ***? You aint talkin money no more ***?


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

AHAHA WHY NOT ***** lol how sad 30 year old with no life.. whats up with you and the word ***.. i mean do you liike **** or maybe ur one


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

23 years old with more money than you by the way ,


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 01:13 AM~11091421
> *23 years old with more money than you by the way ,
> *


little dudes always talk shit to BIG dudes cause you know youll get a pass from us. All the talk wit no 
proof still ***. I call you *** cause your a ***. Any real muthafucker can tell your just talkin, no proof. How much MOM and DAD got into your Charger anyway ***?


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

your mom gave me about 5gs to start off with she was great !!


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 01:26 AM~11091475
> *My mom gave me about 5gs to start off with she was great !!
> *


For real 2 pumps ***? My first car wit juice had 4 pumps 10 batts ***. You are a lame, it comes out slowly but surely. My rims cost more than your juice AND 22s little homie. Or each of my ri ms cost as much as a whole set of yours ***. Stay in your place little ***. You are makin Cali look real bad.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

lol wow cheap bootleged 26s for 2800 here wooptie fucken do ,, why would i 4 pump my charger and 10bateries on a unibody retard .. ***** plz i aint making nobody look bad leva..


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

chinga tu madre puto im out for the night lol get a life mr30 on 26s , lol


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 01:38 AM~11091511
> *lol wow cheap bootleged 26s for 2800  here wooptie fucken do ,, why would i 4 pump my charger and 10bateries  on a unibody retard .. ***** plz  i aint making nobody look bad leva..
> *


Lexanis cut from blanks for my shit only ***. $2800? Each tire is about $525 and thats in Cali or anywhere *** so do some math. Why juice on any Charger ***, air yeah that dope but juice? Cmon ***? You still aint talkin money no more huh ***? If I told you my bills per month you would think I was lying ***. Lets see the Camaro I cant afford ***, cause I aint seen to many I couldnt afford ***. Like I said you LOOKIN BAD ***.


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 01:44 AM~11091518
> *chinga tu madre puto im out for the night lol get a life mr30 on 26s  , lol
> *


night night little buddy. Bedtime for little dudes. Sleep off that hate little ***.


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 12:50 AM~11091528
> *Lexanis cut from blanks for said you LOOKIN BAD ***.
> *


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jul 15 2008, 02:04 AM~11091554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did daddy touch you or what? The fuck is wrong with you. Fuckin freak show.


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 01:11 AM~11091564
> *did daddy touch you or what? The fuck is wrong with you. Fuckin freak show.
> *


 :roflmao: Nothing wrong with me, I just like to see lowriders on a lowrider website :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jul 15 2008, 02:14 AM~11091570
> *:roflmao: Nothing wrong with me, I just like to see lowriders on a lowrider website  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


naw you just want to jump in something that dont have shit to do with you. I wasnt tryin to show none of you my car to show off or to make a million like *** boy 23 said. I just had to go thru a bunch of shit to do mine cause of bullshit people. So I was tryin to help cause I saw talk about spindles on this forum. $1500 for ME to get and have modded IS a good deal! Those spindles are $750 each at the dealership and $500 wholesale on the net, then I gotta pay a dude to extend them. DO THE MATH! You boys sure feel threatened easily dont ya. SO SENSATIVE


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jul 15 2008, 02:14 AM~11091570
> *:roflmao: Nothing wrong with me, I just like to see lowriders on a lowrider website  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


Fuck sorry little dude just watched your video :| now I know what your problem is, hung like a 2year old!LMFAO you givin white guys a real bad name.


----------



## slammedtoys

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 03:04 AM~11091605
> *Fuck sorry little dude just watched your video  :| now I know what your problem is, hung like a 2year old!LMFAO you givin white guys a real bad name.
> *


Man i wish you would just shut the fuck up... the only word i hear you say is *** this *** that... what the fuck dude?? No one gives a fuck about your spindles.. go to a donk forum. This is the AIR SUSPENSION forum... that means you can hit a switch and clear 26s if you want to with out rubbage... Its all about being able to lay... if your shit dont tuck take your preschool shit home. It takes more time money and effort to get body to lay and to lay on 22s then it does to buy those ugle ass hack spindles and raise it up. this is a lowrider site... not a donk site.. Take you shit and slang it to some mc donalds reppin donk rider.. I am sure they will have plenty of dope money to waste on those spindles.. not to mention half of them are stupid anyways so they woulndt question it.. ***


----------



## 16474

Wow, shit is hot on this thread...

Just wanted to voice my opinion on that spindle mod a few pages back becasue people see pictures on here and say ..."hay i can do that"


It's very dangerous to "Mod" Cast

Any time you weld a cast piece.. It needs to be heated up like crazy red (cast)
Before the steel can be welded to it... EVEN THEN Which is one of the only ways of customizing spindles your changing the way the energy transfers through the cast...

Be careful builders....
:rant:

P.S 
Im Building A Body Dropped Monte On 24"s


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 15 2008, 09:23 AM~11092499
> *Man i wish you would just shut the fuck up... the only word i hear you say is *** this *** that... what the fuck dude?? No one gives a fuck about your spindles.. go to a donk forum. This is the AIR SUSPENSION forum... that means you can hit a switch and clear 26s if you want to with out rubbage... Its all about being able to lay... if your shit dont tuck take your preschool shit home. It takes more time money and effort to get body to lay and to lay on 22s then it does to buy those ugle ass hack spindles and raise it up. this is a lowrider site... not a donk site.. Take you shit and slang it to some mc donalds reppin donk rider.. I am sure they will have plenty of dope money to waste on those spindles.. not to mention half of them are stupid anyways so they woulndt question it.. ***
> *


When dudes act like **** I call em ****. Believe me if I wanted air I would get air. My whole life dont revolve around a CAR or a FORUM. You dudes are soooo soft its funny. All these opinions on the computer, but in real life you wouldnt say shit to me without getting KNOCKED OUT! If you think it takes alot of money for 2 pumps, paint, and 22s you must be doin real bad. I easily could have done that with my money insead. But thats your shit, and I am not to be confused with **** like you. Do what you do and dont feel so insecure LITTLE GUYS.


----------



## kazma64

throw some 8s on them things


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 15 2008, 10:39 AM~11093011
> *Wow, shit is hot on this thread...
> 
> Just wanted to voice my opinion on that spindle mod a few pages back becasue people see pictures on here and say ..."hay i can do that"
> 
> 
> It's very dangerous to "Mod" Cast
> 
> Any time you weld a cast piece.. It needs to be heated up like crazy red (cast)
> Before the steel can be welded to it... EVEN THEN Which is one of the only ways of customizing spindles your changing the way the energy transfers through the cast...
> 
> Be careful builders....
> :rant:
> 
> P.S
> Im Building A Body Dropped Monte On 24"s
> *


 I thank you sir for the first hateless, intelligent reply. :thumbsup:


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jul 15 2008, 11:18 AM~11093278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> throw some 8s on them things
> *


Careful they might send you to the DONK forum for that. Some guys here are threatened by BIG things.
Thoses 8s look real nice though!


----------



## slammedtoys

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 11:16 AM~11093262
> *When dudes act like **** I call em ****. Believe me if I wanted air I would get air. My whole life dont revolve around a CAR or a FORUM. You dudes are soooo soft its funny. All these opinions on the computer, but in real life you wouldnt say shit to me without getting KNOCKED OUT! If you think it takes alot of money for 2 pumps, paint, and 22s you must be doin real bad. I easily could have done that with my money insead. But thats your shit, and I am not to be confused with **** like you. Do what you do and dont feel so insecure LITTLE GUYS.
> *


i doubt you would knock anyone out... your a dick bag. Saying that 2 pumps paint and 2s does not take a lot of money is the most retarded thing i heard come out of your mouth. yeah if your getting it sprayed at maaco and your buying your pumps off CL and your picked up some Starr 2s then i could see your point... but that would be ghetto... just like mig welding some spindles to shove some 26s under a car.. thats GHETTO. Once again it would cost less to build a charger on 26s with your ghetto spindles then it would to bag it and lay it on 22s.. you would have no idea though because you obviously have bad taste and little knowledge. Those 8s on that charger are almost as ugly as those stick on fender vents and that ghetto ass 28s stick on emblem. I guess people like yourself enjoy tasteless rides that look like tonka toys..... I think donks are gay.. 28s are a waste of money and anything bigger then 22s look gay on anything but a truck. Its not because im "broke" or "poor" or scared of "big things" its because i have taste.. and that is obviously something you are lacking... :uh:


----------



## slammedtoys

I bet you think this is cool too huh??


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 15 2008, 09:34 AM~11093413
> *i doubt you would knock anyone out... your a dick bag. Saying that 2 pumps paint and 2s does not take a lot of money is the most retarded thing i heard come out of your mouth. yeah if your getting it sprayed at maaco and your buying your pumps off CL and your picked up some Starr 2s then i could see your point... but that would be ghetto... just like mig welding some spindles to shove some 26s under a car.. thats GHETTO. Once again it would cost less to build a charger on 26s with your ghetto spindles then it would to bag it and lay it on 22s.. you would have no idea though because you obviously have bad taste and little knowledge. Those 8s on that charger are almost as ugly as those stick on fender vents and that ghetto ass 28s stick on emblem. I guess people like yourself enjoy tasteless rides that look like tonka toys..... I think donks are gay.. 28s are a waste of money and anything bigger then 22s look gay on anything but a truck. Its not because im "broke" or "poor" or scared of "big things" its because i have taste.. and that is obviously something you are lacking...  :uh:
> *


x2 .. i thought that mokey was gone for sure outta layitlow. ahah he thinks hes all bad ass .. and i also highly doubt it that he would knock out anybody . que no?


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 11:46 AM~11093518
> *x2 .. i thought that mokey was gone for sure outta layitlow. ahah he thinks hes  all bad ass ..  and i also highly doubt it  that he would knock out anybody . que no?
> *


 Same ***? Again? Back from summer school, little dude? I dont need to argue about if I knock people out or not. Simply sayin your the *** thats tough on the net and silent in person. Its obvious. ***. What happened to all the money talk, ***. You got less to say everytime, ***.


----------



## CAMDIDDY

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 15 2008, 10:37 AM~11093444
> *I bet you think this is cool too huh??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 15 2008, 11:34 AM~11093413
> *i doubt you would knock anyone out... your a dick bag. Saying that 2 pumps paint and 2s does not take a lot of money is the most retarded thing i heard come out of your mouth. yeah if your getting it sprayed at maaco and your buying your pumps off CL and your picked up some Starr 2s then i could see your point... but that would be ghetto... just like mig welding some spindles to shove some 26s under a car.. thats GHETTO. Once again it would cost less to build a charger on 26s with your ghetto spindles then it would to bag it and lay it on 22s.. you would have no idea though because you obviously have bad taste and little knowledge. Those 8s on that charger are almost as ugly as those stick on fender vents and that ghetto ass 28s stick on emblem. I guess people like yourself enjoy tasteless rides that look like tonka toys..... I think donks are gay.. 28s are a waste of money and anything bigger then 22s look gay on anything but a truck. Its not because im "broke" or "poor" or scared of "big things" its because i have taste.. and that is obviously something you are lacking...  :uh:
> *


 2 pumps, paint, and 22s is some basic shit! BASIC, kinda like a starter kit for little dudes. Taste is a matter of opinion, nothing set in stone. Your comment is just as weak as *** boys have been.


----------



## slammedtoys

well since your the one bumpin that cock sucker... lets see your ride.. with proof... put your screen name on a piece of paper and take a pic of your ride.. lets see what you got and proof of ownership. not taking a pic in front of everyone elses car claiming its yours... prove us wrong and show us up... all you have done is talk... nothing to back your shit.. slangin your boys cracked spindles.. garbage..


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 15 2008, 12:03 PM~11093646
> *well since your the one bumpin that cock sucker... lets see your ride.. with proof... put your screen name on a piece of paper and take a pic of your ride.. lets see what you got and proof of ownership. not taking a pic in front of everyone elses car claiming its yours... prove us wrong and show us up... all you have done is talk... nothing to back your shit.. slangin your boys cracked spindles.. garbage..
> *


 The Charger aint mine? For real? Someone elses car? Wow how lame are YOU? Ill do that for you though, just to shut you down. Be right back. Fuckin LAME.


----------



## slammedtoys

you never said it was yours.... ill take your word for it though. I mean who else would claim that thing?


----------



## 29775

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 15 2008, 10:37 AM~11093444
> *I bet you think this is cool too huh??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


funny

most of the time i see these people driving those cars... w/ the big rims... :dunno:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

lol he wants to see money let me take a quick pic lol for his lame ass


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

your momma just gave me that..


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 12:34 PM~11093959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your momma just gave me that..
> *


 Wouldnt cover one month of bills for me lil dude. Quit showin old saved, claim to fame pics, LAME.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

you guys think i could fit 28s lol :ugh:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 10:43 AM~11094048
> *Wouldnt cover one month of bills for me lil dude. Quit showin old saved, claim to fame pics, LAME.
> *


lol funny you say thatwere the fuck you do you live that you have to pay more than 10gs in bills a month


----------



## RanTheMan

Here ya go ****. Charger and ONE of the others. What do you know about a Phaeton W12? With some 22 staggered 3piece asantis. Got more at other houses, and I had both for 2 years. Fuck I got a mountin bike that cost more than your rims.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

how sad ahahhahaah you actually did all that to prove a point .. ur taking the internetz too serious ahahahah


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 12:45 PM~11094068
> *lol funny you say thatwere the fuck you do you live that you have to pay more than 10gs  in bills a month
> *


 I put my mom in a house, dad in a house, wifey dont work, dad dont work, mom dont work. Kids have every fuckin thing in the world. Add it up ***. Wait till mom and dad let you park in the driveway before you start talkin stupid, ***.


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 12:45 PM~11094068
> *lol funny you say thatwere the fuck you do you live that you have to pay more than 10gs  in bills a month
> *


 Damn 10 stacks is nothin, ***. You fallin apart now. Takin pics of your money is for myspace, lil homie. Go show some bitches that pic, that dont impress BIG dudes, ***.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

your mom all ready lets me park on her drive way :0 now ur free to gtfo


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

check my myspace dont got pics of none of that shit monkey.. back on topic who wants to buy some hacked spindles for 1500


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 1 lowfukn ram, trefive, RanThefag





i see you D lol


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 01:00 PM~11094228
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 1 lowfukn ram, trefive, RanThefag
> i see you D lol
> *


 You dont got the same charger. Lets see your int. Not like mine, engine, nope. How you figure you got the same car as me? Basic RT with a HEMI, your weak. If I was you Id stay on this site as long as you can, cause you wont last anywhere else actin like that. I was partnered with a dude that had a custom shop before and did juice and bags, he cant come around no more without getting his ass whooped. DAMN you remind me of that ***.


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 01:00 PM~11094218
> *check my myspace dont got pics of none of that shit monkey.. back on topic  who wants to buy some hacked spindles for 1500
> *


People take pics to remember stuff they once HAD. My money is still here so no need to take pics of it. Be like takin pics of myself, somethin I see everyday, QUIT TRYIN, ***.


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 15 2008, 12:03 PM~11093646
> *well since your the one bumpin that cock sucker... lets see your ride.. with proof... put your screen name on a piece of paper and take a pic of your ride.. lets see what you got and proof of ownership. not taking a pic in front of everyone elses car claiming its yours... prove us wrong and show us up... all you have done is talk... nothing to back your shit.. slangin your boys cracked spindles.. garbage..
> *


 SHUT DOWN ANOTHER LIL DUDE. Is it someone elses now?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 14 2008, 11:04 PM~11090221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant hear you
> *


Looks good homie


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Looks good on them 6s  








[/quote]


----------



## RanTheMan

> Looks good on them 6s


[/quote]
Preciate it.


----------



## slammedtoys

you didn't shut anyone down... some of us have responsibilities besides being a puppet and having to go out side and take some pics to prove shit to people on the internet. LOL 
1 lowfukn ram that bitch looks dope locked up!!


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 15 2008, 02:50 PM~11095030
> *you didn't shut anyone down... some of us have chores to do like taking out the garbage, dishes, walk the dog, besides being a puppet and having to go out side and take some pics to prove shit to people on the internet. LOL
> 1 lowfukn ram that bitch looks dope locked up in front of your mom and dads crib!!
> *


 NO PLAYER, YOU GOT SHUT DOWN. The Phaeton isnt "classy enough" for you? How about 80 stacks for that bitch, and theres only about 4 with the W12 where Im at. I didnt have to, but I like to SHUT **** DOWN when they talk shit. LAME AGAIN. 
No puppet either stud, you called ME out, remember? Ill be your huckelberry. I aint even showed the tip of the iceberg of my shit.
LITTLE DUDES DONT KNOW WHEN TO QUIT.


----------



## slammedtoys

I used to roll an A6 i know class. A Phaeton is an over priced VW (which happens to be made by Audi but not as extensive) what you bought was a low class Audi A8 There were only 2253 Phaetons ever sold in the US due to how shitty they hit the market... no wonder why there are only 4 in your area. You dont want to get into bangin german cars with me... ill own you on that topic. oh and you paid 80gs for a car that is worth less then half of that in less then 3 years... should have know that VWs/Audis are one of the fastest deprecating german cars. what a waste of money.. no wonder you like donks. Livin flashy dont do much for you when your broke


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 15 2008, 03:39 PM~11095419
> *I used to roll an A6 i know class. A Phaeton is an over priced VW (which happens to be made by Audi but not as extensive) what you bought was a low class Audi A8 There were only 2253 Phaetons ever sold in the US due to how shitty they hit the market... no wonder why there are only 4 in your area. You dont want to get into bangin german cars with me... ill own you on that topic. oh and you paid 80gs for a car that is worth less then half of that in less then 3 years... should have know that VWs/Audis are one of the fastest deprecating german cars. what a waste of money.. no wonder you like donks. Livin flashy dont do much for you when your broke
> *


A FUCKIN A6? Fuck outta here! You didnt do your homework on the W12. The v8 Phaetons are weak, not the same car stud. Whos broke? A FUCKIN A6? I dont need to worry bout the value of my cars, theyre toys! If my houses lost value I would be concerned. Still think Im showin my boys cars? Show me somethin more than a fuckin $3000 dollar truck wit juice and paint, I guess you gotta work wit what you got, and make the best of it. A FUCKIN A6!!!!! LOOKIN BAD AS USUAL.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## slammedtoys

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 03:57 PM~11095539
> *A FUCKIN A6? Fuck outta here! You didnt do your homework on the W12. The v8 Phaetons are weak, not the same car stud. Whos broke? A FUCKIN A6? I dont need to worry bout the value of my cars, theyre toys! If my houses lost value I would be concerned. Still think Im showin my boys cars? Show me somethin more than a fuckin $3000 dollar truck wit juice and paint, I guess you gotta work wit what you got, and make the best of it. A FUCKIN A6!!!!! LOOKIN BAD AS USUAL.
> *


homework?? I just discribed the W12 to a T.. the total amount of Phaetons in the us that were sold included the W12.. Am i missing something?? work with what i got or what i like??? I dont turn every corner and see a dumped yota.. however i can turn every corner here and see a donked out charger... They are everywhere.. therefore un original. I like Rams charger because it lays.. does yours? You build a donked out charger using cracked spindles that were afro engineered and you call that baller status?? You can roll up to a stop light and tell the charger next to you on 24s that you have two more inches?? The object of this game is to be lower to the ground... therefore the name... LAYITLOW.. if this site was called... RAISE IT TO LOOK FUCKTARDED AND DONKALICIOUS then you would be the king here... no one gives two fucks about your Phaeton.. You have an A level Luxuary car that flopped so hard that the manufacture does not even produce it anymore... they realized their mistake.. now realize yours.


----------



## JuicedBenz

Wow...there's a lot of e-thuggin' going on in this thread, and a lot of egotistical nonsense.


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 15 2008, 04:15 PM~11095662
> *homework?? I just discribed the W12 to a T.. the total amount of Phaetons in the us that were sold included the W12.. Am i missing something?? work with what i got or what i like??? I dont turn every corner and see a dumped yota.. however i can turn every corner here and see a donked out charger... They are everywhere.. therefore un original. I like Rams charger because it lays.. does yours? You build a donked out charger using cracked spindles that were afro engineered and you call that baller status?? You can roll up to a stop light and tell the charger next to you on 24s that you have two more inches?? The object of this game is to be lower to the ground... therefore the name... LAYITLOW.. if this site was called... RAISE IT TO LOOK FUCKTARDED AND DONKALICIOUS then you would be the king here... no one gives two fucks about your Phaeton.. You have an A level Luxuary car that flopped so hard that the manufacture does not even produce it anymore... they realized their mistake.. now realize yours.
> *


You lost at A6! A fuckin A6, the only audi weaker than that is the A4! Get a fuckin S6, or even the A8 you tryed to compare to my shit to. And I gave you ALOT of credit when I said your YOTA was $3000. And 2 pumps= $2000, 22s= $1500, paint= $5000, and thats being generous. LOW BUDGET ASS LAME!


----------



## slammedtoys

my yota books for more then three. I dont have any pumps and i am doing 20s because you cant bd a yota on 22s with out them sticking out of the top of the fender... my set up cost more then 2gs because i bought REAL drop spindles, one off LCAs, custom UCAs, one off wishbone, aluminum tank none of my parts are bolt on.. they all have to be fabbed except for the obvious The paint may cost you 5gs but i have a connection with one of the best painters in the south east.. so what leg are you standing on?? And your assumption about weaker is incorrect.. they make lower model A6s, A4s are "weaker" S4s would be considered lower line along with the A3s Passats, Golfs and Jettas.... the more i think about it the better it sounds.. oh and when your adding number on my yota dont forget to add all the body work that is done, 4wd front clip, phantom billet grill and bumper insert... HID upgrade and all the other low budget shit i have done. My truck is custom, yours is built on cracked spindles and 26s.. that shit aint custom.. Big wheels is like a thong, everyone can put them on.. but it doenst mean it looks good. And where you getting your 1500 dollar price tag on 2s? My wheels and tires cost more then that and i have a wholesale connection... you must have been thinking of 18s.


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jul 15 2008, 05:11 PM~11096070
> *Wow...there's a lot of e-thuggin' going on in this thread, and a lot of egotistical nonsense.
> *


I have to agree with you on that. These dudes want to jump on somebody and try to talk big. BUT GET SHUT DOWN. Im not with the e beefin at all, but this aint beef at all, just a few little dudes feelin threatened by shit that really didnt pertain to them. Type of **** that bug me. I didnt say shit negative till muthafuckers started with me. Not about my EGO at all, Im actually a real humble dude. Dont make me feel good shittin on little dudes, but they asked for it.


----------



## slammedtoys




----------



## slammedtoys

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 05:27 PM~11096223
> *I have to agree with you on that. These dudes want to jump on somebody and try to talk big. BUT GET SHUT DOWN. Im not with the e beefin at all, but this aint beef at all, just a few little dudes feelin threatened by shit that really didnt pertain to them. Type of **** that bug me. I didnt say shit negative till muthafuckers started with me. Not about my EGO at all, Im actually a real humble dude. Dont make me feel good shittin on little dudes, but they asked for it.
> *


your attitude doesnt reflect your so called humbleness. Im not scared of "big things" to me 22s or bigger on a car look like ass... Has nothing to do with "can you afford it" it has to do with 22s+ on a car look like... well.... shit... and your spindles look very unsafe....


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 15 2008, 05:25 PM~11096201
> *my yota books for more then three. I dont have any pumps and i am doing 20s because you cant bd a yota on 22s with out them sticking out of the top of the fender... my set up cost more then 2gs because i bought REAL drop spindles, one off LCAs, custom UCAs, one off wishbone, aluminum tank none of my parts are bolt on.. they all have to be fabbed except for the obvious The paint may cost you 5gs but i have a connection with one of the best painters in the south east.. so what leg are you standing on?? And your assumption about weaker is incorrect.. they make lower model A6s, A4s are "weaker" S4s would be considered lower line along with the A3s Passats, Golfs and Jettas.... the more i think about it the better it sounds.. oh and when your adding number on my yota dont forget to add all the body work that is done, 4wd front clip, phantom billet grill and bumper insert... HID upgrade and all the other low budget shit i have done. My truck is custom, yours is built on cracked spindles and 26s.. that shit aint custom.. Big wheels is like a thong, everyone can put them on.. but it doenst mean it looks good. And where you getting your 1500 dollar price tag on 2s? My wheels and tires cost more then that and i have a wholesale connection... you must have been thinking of 18s.
> *


how much exactly is the book on your truck? Not more than 4 stacks, the paint I was giving you credit for, cause I got plugs too, if your payin more than $1500 for 22s and they arnt 3 piece, you got fucked! My point about the A6 you USED to have is that they are CHEAP, all the VW you mentioned are all low class, and comparable to the A6 you USED to have. None of the cars you mentioned can even be mentioned with the Phaeton. Quit tryin to campare the SHIT you HAD to the shit I HAVE. Youre frontin! My asantis for the phaeton cost more than book on your truck by far. As much shit as you talk you really should have more than a $10000 truck to back it up! Quit talkin bout shit you had in the past. If you got so much, why dont you have the classy A6 anymore? Everything Im talkin about is mine NOW, not used to be. and 10 is being generous again for that truck.


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 15 2008, 05:30 PM~11096254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


When did you hear me say my shit was CUSTOM? You and the dude with juiced Charger are both lames! Flat out. Dudes charger does look wack with 22s though right? Mr any car with 22+ is wack. So at least we agree on that.


----------



## slammedtoys

nope his charger is dope... it lays... your car is the dick chomper. It sits on 6s and you had to lift it with unstable spindles to do so... that is.... wack. Anyways im out. time for me to leave my office and head home.. ill get at cha tomorrow.


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 15 2008, 06:01 PM~11096512
> *nope his charger is dope... it lays... your car is the dick chomper. It sits on 6s and you had to lift it with unstable spindles to do so... that is.... wack. Anyways im out. time for me to leave my office and head home.. ill get at cha tomorrow.
> *


Just like I though, controdicting yourself. Step it up then talk. Your a low budget dude with a low budget TOYOTA! Be realistic with yourself. You say the VW is so garbage but you know all about it, but you compare it to an A6 you used to have? What the fuck legs are you standin on? Theres no point in USED to or IF, talk about now. Youre a fuckin lame too!


----------



## JuicedBenz

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 03:27 PM~11096223
> *I have to agree with you on that. These dudes want to jump on somebody and try to talk big. BUT GET SHUT DOWN. Im not with the e beefin at all, but this aint beef at all, just a few little dudes feelin threatened by shit that really didnt pertain to them. Type of **** that bug me. I didnt say shit negative till muthafuckers started with me. Not about my EGO at all, Im actually a real humble dude. Dont make me feel good shittin on little dudes, but they asked for it.
> *


Just remember that money does not buy class. If it did, you'd be driving a juiced Benz and not a lifted Charger :biggrin:


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jul 15 2008, 06:48 PM~11096821
> *Just remember that money does not buy class. If it did, you'd be driving a juiced Benz and not a lifted Charger :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Juicin a benz? Yeah thats classy! Making an expensive foreign car ride like SHIT! You fit right in the other ****!


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 11:49 AM~11094098
> *Here ya go ****. Charger and ONE of the others. What do you know about a Phaeton W12? With some 22 staggered 3piece asantis. Got more at other houses, and I had both for 2 years. Fuck I got a mountin bike that cost more than your rims.
> *


Yea, magn He sho does!!
Here it is, (man I be lovin that yellow tires, dope as hell yo!):









Here be his photobucket, yo! They be some fly ass shit up in there mayne:
http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm80/RanTheMan612/










My favorite-








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

ahahahhahahahahah ****** just got owned ahahahaahahaahahah


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 04:58 PM~11096899
> *Juicin a benz? Yeah thats classy! Making an expensive foreign car ride like SHIT! You fit right in the other ****!
> *


dude just stfu all ready and get the fuck outta layitlow you fucken ****** , that benz has more mods and money into it than you ever would do to your car


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

ohhh wait hes a entrepreneur lmao hahaha


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jul 15 2008, 07:44 PM~11097205
> *Yea, magn He sho does!!
> Here it is, (man I be lovin that yellow tires, dope as hell yo!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here be his photobucket, yo! They be some fly ass shit up in there mayne:
> http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm80/RanTheMan612/
> My favorite-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


you got owned when you put your little baby dick on the net ***! I look fly right? See the diamonds? Do a price check on that cannondale too ***.


----------



## maddogg20/20




----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 07:48 PM~11097240
> *ahahahhahahahahah ****** just got owned ahahahaahahaahahah
> *


little dude, is that you? Wheres your pic? Im not scared, I look clean, healthy, real sharp. Dont swear in front of mom, shell take the charger from you. Your grounded, little dude.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 05:56 PM~11097306
> *little dude, is that you? Wheres your pic? Im not scared, I look clean, healthy, real sharp. Dont swear in front of mom, shell take the charger from you. Your grounded, little dude.
> *


lol i wish you could come down to LA area just so i can give you FUCKEN ass wopping just to shut you up ... by the wayyour mom just called me she wanted her vw back


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jul 15 2008, 07:54 PM~11097290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, baby dick is a hacker?


----------



## JuicedBenz

You use the word dick or *** in every one of your sentences. Are you alluding to something?


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 07:59 PM~11097320
> *lol  i wish you could come down to LA area just so i can give you  FUCKEN  ass wopping just to shut you up ... by the wayyour mom just called me she wanted her vw back
> *


Little dude, little dude, little dude. Here you go now, tough guy again. Your a funny lil dude! At least do something real like hack my photobucket like baby dick did, that was the hardest shit you guys yet.


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 07:59 PM~11097320
> *lol  i wish you could come down to LA area just so i can give you  FUCKEN  ass wopping just to shut you up ... by the wayyour mom just called me she wanted her vw back
> *


 Whats a FUCKEN ASS WOPPING? You and baby dick can ass *** without me. I dont get down. But for real now you tryin to be racist or something? ******? Im an IRISH man. No ******, I really dont know what a ****** is. Who was calling who *****, but was to scared to spell it? I dont call nobody *****, Especially myself, IM WHITE player. So whos a ******.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

lol i dont know why u keep calling me lil im willing to be im taller than you and by the way ur photobucket wasnt hack dumb ass is public ahahahah


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/imag...op=mss&ei=UTF-8 thats a ****** like ur self ..


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

reminds me of you


----------



## maddogg20/20

Lol, hacked :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

this needs to be moved to off topic so his ass wont be able to respond hahahah


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jul 15 2008, 06:40 PM~11097820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, hacked :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 11:00 AM~11093624
> *2 pumps, paint, my 22s  did! *


----------



## bkjaydog

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 08:44 PM~11097865
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:
> *


 Thats what Im gonna leave you **** with, BABY DICK MADDOG, SLOWRAMINTHEASS, and the other *** that had 7 cars at 23, YOU BOYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!! SUPER LAME! SLOWRAM, you know we aint never goin to see each other so quit TALKIN TOUGH! BABYDICK MADDOG, I really do feel bad for you, life dealt you a bad hand. But I give you all the credit in the world for showin your shit to the net. It takes a BIG man to be proud of that BABY DICK! Oh almost forgot about that CLASSY ass benz with definitly more than I would do to that out of date mutherfucker. ALL THE HATERS KEEP LOOKIN ME UP, ITS GOOD PUBLICITY! WITHOUT **** LIKE YOU GUYS LOOKING BAD, I WOULDNT LOOK SO GOOD!!! Its been fun!!


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

fine now GET THE FUCK OUT


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 15 2008, 09:09 PM~11098134
> *fine now GET THE BABY DICK THE FUCK OUT MY ASS, MADDOG
> *


----------



## maddogg20/20

Before you depart, why was this posted in the air suspension section of this site? Why didn't you put this nonsense in the hydro section?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

this has been some serious entertainment, 8 pages of great nonsense, thanks for a fun 10 minutes though, opened the topic thinking i was gonna see something informative, although the charged does look dope on 26s, so does the charger on hydros, and the benz is tight too. but dam, all that shit talking back and forth for what. why cant we all just get along, but honestly, 26s would look dope as fuck on the charged thats lifted, and lifts would look tight as fuck on the charger on 26s if that makes any sense. anyways, i think im gonna go pull my 26s off my soon to be laying frame 07 yukon, and get me some 10s, and make sure they always clean.


----------



## SIK_9D1

Hey Ran TheMan! This site will probably interest you! Check it out .
Tucking 26's


----------



## impala_631

this topic sucks


----------



## xSSive

I once got busy in a burger king bathroom


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan+Jul 14 2008, 11:59 PM~11090155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ****
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 12:12 AM~11090364
> *****
> ***
> ***
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 12:16 AM~11090407
> ****!
> ***
> ***
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 12:18 AM~11090434
> ****
> gay
> ***
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 12:20 AM~11090464
> ****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 12:21 AM~11090489
> *****
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan+Jul 15 2008, 12:25 AM~11090533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> ***
> ***
> ***
> ***
> ***
> ***
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 12:29 AM~11090565
> ****
> ****
> ****.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 12:31 AM~11090590
> ****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 01:53 AM~11091337
> ****
> ***
> ***
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 02:07 AM~11091407
> ****
> ***
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 02:20 AM~11091442
> ****
> ***
> ***
> ***
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan+Jul 15 2008, 02:33 AM~11091498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> ***
> ***
> ***
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 02:50 AM~11091528
> ****
> ***
> ***
> ***
> ***
> ***
> ***
> ***
> ***
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 03:25 AM~11091576
> ****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 12:16 PM~11093262
> *****
> ****
> ****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 12:55 PM~11093586
> ****
> ***
> ***
> ***
> ***
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 01:49 PM~11094098
> *****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 01:55 PM~11094158
> ****
> ***
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 01:59 PM~11094210
> ****
> ***
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 02:09 PM~11094314
> ****
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan+Jul 15 2008, 02:13 PM~11094342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 04:22 PM~11095281
> *****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 06:27 PM~11096223
> *****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 07:58 PM~11096899
> *****!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 08:53 PM~11097280
> *dick
> ***!
> ***
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 10:07 PM~11098115
> *****
> DICK
> ***
> DICK
> DICK
> ****
> *


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 16 2008, 12:46 AM~11100283
> *this has been some serious entertainment,  8 pages of great nonsense, thanks for a fun 10 minutes though, opened the topic thinking i was gonna see something informative, although the charged does look dope on 26s, so does the charger on hydros, and the benz is tight too. but dam, all that shit talking back and forth for what. why cant we all just get along, but honestly, 26s would look dope as fuck on the charged thats lifted, and lifts would look tight as fuck on the charger on 26s if that makes any sense. anyways, i think im gonna go pull my 26s off my soon to be laying frame 07 yukon, and get me some 10s, and make sure they always clean.
> *


Youre entirely right! I truthfully thought everbodys cars were cool. I was just TALKING SHIT! I dont see the point in insulting other people just for the sake of insulting people. Like I said I was JUST FUCKING WITH THESE DUDES. I mainly just didnt like the way the first comment on this thread started, something about my car being ghetto or something. Like I said, I didnt put my car on here to show off or get rich off selling spindles! I honestly was just trying to help, because I had seen people talking about the spindles, bottom line. To dude with the Charger, your shit is dope to you, my shits dope to me, so we should both be happy right(and I thought your shit was cool too, I was just talking shit). BUT I have to say, you dudes couldnt have been farther off with that ****** shit, that was just racist and ignorant, and anybody who REALLY knows me can tell you. But why did I try to help and ended up having the hottest thread on the forum for a day, just arguing back and forth with people? Shit was pointless. For the record too, I only came at these dudes who were starting with me FIRST. Not trying to justify shit or say "he started it" or anything, just a point. But we really shouldnt be so upset that different people like different shit, if we all had the same cars with the same shit done to them life would be boring right. I like pretty much any car that has alot of creative stuff, or custom whatever even if its not something I would do personally, because I respect the persons vision, and its theyre shit not mine. My comments were not to be taken as an insult to this forum or the people in it, just to the specific people who were making the garbage comments, and even 90% of that was just me talking shit, so dont be offended at all, cause Im not. 1 low ram, cmon man, if you do those spindles you probably know how much they cost just to get stock ones to be able to mod them right? They COST, and theyre all back ordered around the country. The point of this thread in the beggining WAS to help so that nobody had to sit and look at the rims they were waiting to put on because some dude got theyre money AFTER they ordered theyre rims and never sent any spindles. I had to do a shit load of bullshit to get mine situated, so I tried to help. At this point anybody still talking shit in this thread is just tryin to start shit, and I accomidated enough of that so Im done with that shit. On a more real note if anyone has questions or positive comments thats cool, but no more E-BEEFIN, thats not really how I like to play. 
RAN :nicoderm:


----------



## slammedtoys

Its all good.. Your car is clean too.. just givin you shit


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 16 2008, 02:58 PM~11104310
> *Its all good.. Your car is clean too.. just givin you shit
> *


Good man! No hard feelings bro.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 16 2008, 12:58 PM~11104310
> *Its all good.. Your car is clean too.. just givin you shit
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## maddogg20/20

It's too late to turn back now
I believe, I believe, I believe I'm fallin' in love
It's too late to turn back now 
I believe, I believe, I believe I'm falling in love


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 16 2008, 03:24 PM~11104558
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


Good deal man! Keep whipin the Charger up!


----------



## RanTheMan

I like too see that, a little argument but at the end of the day everybody shakes hands and walk away as men. Got MUCH RESPECT for you guys for that!


----------



## trefive

Abers, you crack me up! 


Here is my advice to Rantheman: Have 1lowfknram juice the charger, problem solved.


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 15 2008, 05:58 PM~11096899
> *Juicin a benz? Yeah thats classy! Making an expensive foreign car ride like SHIT! You fit right in the other ****!
> *


You obviously have know clue on how smooth hydraulics can be. You think riding 25 series tires makes for a smooth ride?


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

my charger rides better than stock as a matter of a fact all the cars i juiced before ride real smooth about stock if not better ,thanks to those accumulators trefive sells :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

glad to see this shit is resolved, and honestly, purple7duece is right, hydros can ride cool, ive got a 4 pumper on my acura, and i swear it rides like a caddy, better than stock, dont even feel like its lifted or has skinny ass tires, so hydros can ride good, i would juice that charger, trefive im sure u have some pics of ritcharochies 300 hitting a mean 3 i got pics somewhere got to dig them up, but those cars hit a mean ass 3 wheel, thats fo sure.


----------



## QBKS

thank god you guys setttled this. I've neva seen 9 pages build up so fast on a forum.

BOTH chargers are hot by da way.


----------



## JuicedBenz

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Jul 16 2008, 06:50 PM~11107241
> *You obviously have know clue on how smooth hydraulics can be. You think riding 25 series tires makes for a smooth ride?
> *


Amen brotha!


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Jul 16 2008, 08:50 PM~11107241
> *You obviously have know clue on how smooth hydraulics can be. You think riding 25 series tires makes for a smooth ride?
> *


Never said my 25s rode smooth. I know about actuators, but I thought those slowed it way down? This is a real question, not an argument comment so please dont take it the wrong way. What are the benefits to juice with actuators as opposed to air?


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 16 2008, 11:40 PM~11108898
> *glad to see this shit is resolved, and honestly, purple7duece is right, hydros can ride cool, ive got a 4 pumper on my acura, and i swear it rides like a caddy, better than stock, dont even feel like its lifted or has skinny ass tires, so hydros can ride good, i would juice that charger, trefive im sure u have some pics of ritcharochies 300 hitting a mean 3 i got pics somewhere got to dig them up, but those cars hit a mean ass 3 wheel, thats fo sure.
> *


Id love to see some pics of a 300 or a Charger hittin 3! That would be dope as hell! Post em so I can see.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

does it way higher than that taking a turn.. accumulators by the way not actuators , and it does slow it down a bit but it rides x100 better


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

i just did this accord has 4 accumulators im not sure if u can spot them


----------



## trefive

Accumulators are having essentially hydraulics, but the actual suspension is riding on the air (nitrogen) from inside the accumulator. Check the "Who needs accumulators" thread in the hydraulic section, there is more info/vids on there...


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 17 2008, 01:39 PM~11112656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it way higher than that taking a turn.. accumulators by the way not actuators , and it does slow it down a bit but it rides x100 better
> *


That shit looks tight! Air cant do 3? Is it cause the bags cant go as high as cylinders can?


----------



## slammedtoys

thats a clean set up. I have rode in a car with out accumulators a shit ton of times. they ride like ASS. I have rode in a bagged car and truck which rides much better.... however my buddy who has a bagged ranger has told me he would bet anyone hands down that he could get a juiced truck to ride smoother then anything with air.. using accumulators... dont juice one with out em.


----------



## slammedtoys

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 17 2008, 02:06 PM~11112890
> *That shit looks tight! Air cant do 3? Is it cause the bags cant go as high as cylinders can?
> *


 you can do three with air but you have to use air cylinders.. You can also do a rollin three with bags but no where near as high. If you want to lock a three juice or air cylinders are the way to go


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 17 2008, 02:10 PM~11112923
> *you can do three with air but you have to use air cylinders.. You can also do a rollin three with bags but no where near as high. If you want to lock a three juice or air cylinders are the way to go
> *


Im still leaning towards air, Im scared of the mess juice can make. What about hopping with accumulators? Is it still the same or is it too slow? Not on the Charger, Im talking about a G or B body car.


----------



## trefive

If you have a proper installer do it (1lowfknram) juice won't leak at all. Although, when there is a leak, at least with juice you know where it's coming from. Last thing I'd want to do is go over an air system with soapy water to try to find the leak...

And no hopping on accumulators, but on a big-body, some people use valves to shut them off when dancing/hopping


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 17 2008, 02:10 PM~11112923
> *you can do three with air but you have to use air cylinders.. You can also do a rollin three with bags but no where near as high. If you want to lock a three juice or air cylinders are the way to go
> *


Do air cylinders ride rougher than bags or juice wit accumulators?


----------



## trefive

Air cylinders ride like poop. 4pumpedtl will tell you, he took his out and juiced his car...


----------



## slammedtoys

yeah cylinders locked up ride like ass. The ride ok at ride height.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jul 17 2008, 02:39 PM~11112656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it way higher than that taking a turn.. accumulators by the way not actuators , and it does slow it down a bit but it rides x100 better
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flossin22s




----------



## flossin22s




----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 15 2008, 05:15 PM~11095662
> * if this site was called... RAISE IT TO LOOK FUCKTARDED AND DONKALICIOUS then you would be the king here*



:0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jul 18 2008, 07:39 PM~11123927
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Didnt notice we sqashed it, huh. Cmon man, dont try to refuel the e beef, its not popping.


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by RanTheMan_@Jul 18 2008, 08:44 PM~11123954
> *Didnt notice we sqashed it, huh. Cmon man, dont try to refuel the e beef, its not popping.
> *



yea I noticed, that shit right there was funny though! aint bringing up nothing about it homie! nice rides, wish the retards around here would do something like this instead of just bang autozone for stick on port holes and 10x traded rims!


----------



## kingoflacz

:biggrin:


----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jul 18 2008, 07:51 PM~11123999
> *yea I noticed, that shit right there was funny though! aint bringing up nothing about it homie! nice rides, wish the retards around here would do something like this instead of just bang autozone for stick on port holes and 10x traded rims!
> 
> 
> *


Yep, I agree, fuck anything stick on, specially those ugly ass ports!


----------



## impala_631




----------



## RanTheMan

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 18 2008, 08:06 PM~11124083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Give me that chicks #, I like the way she does that.LOL


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Jul 18 2008, 05:19 PM~11123447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the fucking pic i was talking about,


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jul 17 2008, 02:00 PM~11113334
> *Air cylinders ride like poop.  4pumpedtl will tell you, he took his out and juiced his car...
> *


yep they ride like pooopppppp


----------



## impala_631

laid on 26s :biggrin:


----------



## slammedtoys

yeah that dudes from a town like 20 minutes from here. Never seen the car in person but it used to ride on 24s and was orange and cream. The kids name is Chad King, Ektensive in Houston built it. Dope lookin!


----------



## chubbson20s

i ride on 13s...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

this guy typed "***" 70 times. :biggrin:


----------



## JAZZY2

if you could ride 6s ,i think you would,all of you would,were in it to have the best we can get


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

so where can i get some cylinders/struts for my magnum?? i have an all chrome 2 pump showtime setup collecting dust; i dont like the lack of extension bags give, and you go from layed out to a nosebleed lockup! i thought about 22s but i'll probably get some correct size tires to reach stock height and keep my triple gold D's on it..... :biggrin:


----------



## deviant

i like 20's :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 01lsonjuice

LOL all this shit talking lol


----------



## 300MAG




----------



## 300MAG




----------



## 300MAG




----------



## 300MAG




----------



## 300MAG




----------



## Slammed83Mazda

LOL @ The maturity level of this thread.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 17 2008, 01:10 PM~11112923
> *you can do three with air but you have to use air cylinders.. You can also do a rollin three with bags but no where near as high. If you want to lock a three juice or air cylinders are the way to go
> *



Im not sayin on a stoc charger or 300s suspension it will do a standing 3-- BUT YOU CYLINDERS ARENT THE ONLY WAY TO DO 3 on air.. There are plenty of vehicles doin 3 on bags. Ive only done a couple things-- but chec out ROBERT FROM DOUBLE DOWN CUSTOMS-- he has a bunch of rides doin 3 on bags.... 
The key is to jus figure out the suspension-- and you can make it happen  

FUC AIR CYLINDERS-- Ill go with juice anyday before using them-- well except as hood and trunk accessories :biggrin:


----------

